# Are tinned soups healthy?



## NoCarb (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello! 
I am intrigued to eat tinned soups frequently, like every day or other day.
Are they healthy? Or I will get vitamin deficiency?
Also are the plastic box soups better than the tinned?
thanks!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 31, 2017)

Nope, not that healthy.  Spend 2hrs at the weekend and you can make a good soup that you can eat for the week and you know what went into it.  A quick simple recipe is chop up all the veg in the fridge and throw into a 6ltr pot of cold water and bring to a gentle simmer (slow small bubbles) for 2hrs and then drain, keeping the fluid and bin the veg.  reduce by 50% and then add carrots, leeks, Onions, Celery and whatever you want for 30mins.  Season and taste.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 31, 2017)

Personally I find that a lot of tinned soups cause my blood sugars to rocket, especially tomato or vegetable ones. If you make a big pot of home made soup, you can always freeze it in portions - much better for you than tinned.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm a fussy bugger so only like home made soup, the tinned stuff tastes yuck to me lol!


----------



## Radders (Mar 31, 2017)

I like the Baxters veggie soups. A useful store cupboard standby.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't rule them out totally always got a tin in the cupboard. I like baxters French onion soup.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2017)

Look at the info on the tin. Tomato based soups have loads of sugar, others not so much. You won't get vitamin deficiency if you eat fruit as well, and walk in the sun.

I always make my own, nothing is easier and you know exactly what's in it.


----------



## vivienne ilsley (Apr 1, 2017)

Invest in a soup maker - mine makes enough for 6 big bowls in 23 minutes - you can use virtually any veg and opt for smooth or chunky - best £35 I ever spent.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 1, 2017)

As someone with high blood pressure, and on tablets for it, for years, the high salt content bother me.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 1, 2017)

I used to buy the Covent Garden soups before I realised that mine tasted better!

It only takes 20-30mins to make a large batch to last a few days as well.

Curried vegetable soups (not throwing anything but the peel away) are my favourites.

You can also control the amount of salt and spices and don't have to add any sugar (which the bought varieties tend to do for some bizarre reason).

Andy


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 1, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with tinned soup, some do have lots of sugar and salt added and some use thickeners which can add to the carb value but it depends on your taste and preference I suppose.  I personally prefer making my own because you can cram a good number of your daily fruit and veg portions in a soup and I like really tasty soups so I find tinned a bit bland.  I usually have a number of soup bags in the freezer from batches I've cooked up and they taste better than tinned or boxed so I stick with that.  As it happens I'm making mushroom and spinach soup now, yum


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2017)

I find tinned tomato soup revolting (not just the sickly-sweet taste, but the fluorescent orange colour). It's easy to make your own tomato soup from passata or tinned tomatoes and an onion stock, and it tastes vastly better (partly because it's seasoned, if at all, with a pinch of sugar, not a truckload).


----------

